
Honeywell achieves quantum volume of 64 - vackosar
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/honeywell-achieves-breakthrough-that-will-enable-the-worlds-most-powerful-quantum-computer-301015094.html
======
vackosar
The paper
[https://www.honeywell.com/content/dam/honeywell/files/Beta_1...](https://www.honeywell.com/content/dam/honeywell/files/Beta_10_Quantum_3_3_2020.pdf)

